
Almost 30M in U.S. Didn’t Have Enough to Eat Last Week - claudeganon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-29/almost-30-million-in-u-s-didn-t-have-enough-to-eat-last-week
======
zalkota
Unemployed people are making as much as an entry level engineer. I highly
doubt anyone is starving that is receiving $980/week. If they are, then they
need to fix themselves or their situation .

~~~
EliRivers
Oh, right! Why didn't they think of that? Why didn't they think of just
magically fixing their situation?

Suffice to say, this is sarcasm. You are horrifically out of touch and
painfully condescending.

